# Best tires 4x4 tacoma



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

If I keep my truck I need new tires currently they have Bridgestone Duelers HT P265/65 R17 Discount wants me to buy the Michellin LT tires Toyota sas dont put LT tires on ? They say they are a heavier tire and will give the truck a bounce. Any toyota owners out there? What tires do you have? We dont do of road maybe a few dirt roads, mostly highway driving so I want a quiet nice riding tire
Thanks


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.tirerack.com/

Put in your model specifics and see the ratings.

My next tires will be Michelin LTX MS/2's - if I think I can run my Sequoia another 100k miles.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Cyndi, I had the Bridgestone Duelers, they are a very good desert tire, but they are horrible in cold weather,snow, mud..I have switched to Michelins and have never been happier...the only other tires I would consider for your Toyota are Toyo or Cooper..you will get better mileage and longer wear with the Michelins..if you can go to Costco get them there and have them filled with Nitrogen, they have the same warranty as Discount Tire


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks I talked with two dealers they said the LT's are for a half ton or bigger so they suggested sticking with my original size my dealer does carry them in Michellin


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Cyndi; Ive mhad the michelin LT's on my tacoma 4X4 for 70000 miles. They are great and look like they still have half of the tread left.
\
BEST TIRES I have ever had!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks I think I've decided on the Michellin LTX MS 2 Discount has them on sale thru tomorrow I can save about $80 they pay tax.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Check out this site.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/reviews/MenuServlet?search=surveyComments


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks I went with the Michelin LXT MS2 they are really nice great ride 70K treadware. I'm still thinking about trading for a 4 runner figured they would ding me worse if it needed new tires. Its a 2006 and this is the first time Ive had to replace the tires they weren't worn just rotted from the heat.


----------

